# Ideas please!!



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

Hey girlies and men lol  

right its my mates b day in oct  and she shares her birthday with her wedding aniversary..however her lovely hubby was brutally killed in dec last year so she is not looking forward to her bday as it clashes with her ani..
so..what to do with regards to a gift for her i want something special..she is VERY  spirtial and really into angels and peace etc.. but i hav ealready brought her lots of those angel ornemnts so now im stuck !
help me lovelys xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

How about paying for a spiritual reading or something if she is into things like that ? or something that is purely about pampering her .. aromatherapy massage/facial or something 

Cat x


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

How about buying a star for her to remind her of hubby so that whenever she looks at the sky she can remember him? xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Awww thats a nice idea .. you can name one can't you ?


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Yeah you can xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Aww I like that idea I might do that for my partner .. have seen other things like naming a rose but for a man it seems a bit sissy 

Cat x


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Yeh, I was gonna suggest a star too. Something she can always wish upon.

Kay xxx


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

lovely ideas thankyou xxxxx


----------

